# Armenian: Քուրքջյան



## Rainbowlight

Hello,

First of all, I apologize for not being able to write this message in Armenian, as I don't speak the language.

I would like to know if you could help me with this. Famed perfumer Francis Kurkdjian has an Armenian ancestry. Could someone please provide me with the native pronunciation of his surname? Oh, and its meaning in Armenian, of course, in case it has one.

Thank you so, so much for patience, time and kindness.

Շնորհակալություն !

Rainbow


----------



## clamor

If you read IPA,  [kʰuɾ̥k'd͡ʒjän̪] 
I'll see tomorrow if I can make a record and send you as a DM.


----------



## Rainbowlight

clamor said:


> If you read IPA,  [kʰuɾ̥k'd͡ʒjän̪]
> I'll see tomorrow if I can make a record and send you as a DM.


Thank you so much. I have tried to master IPA but I still have a looong way to go. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## clamor

Ok, we could say that [kʰ] corresponds to English initial /k/; [u ], [n̪] and [ä] are similar to their Spanish equivalents; [ɾ] is roughly similar to Spanish r, [d͡ʒ] is like in John and [j] like the y of you.


----------

